# قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا



## حسام سوما (10 يناير 2007)

قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا
(Lk 4: 1-12; Job 1: 6-12) 







نعم يارب، انا استحوذت عليهم كلهم، ونصبت لهم فخاخا واستعملت معهم الاغراءات
وانا اعرف ما يعجزون هم عن مقاومته وبالتالي فقد اخذتهم كلهم لي
(I Pet 5: 8-9; Eph 6: 10-17) 




























قال يسوع: وماذا ستفعل بهم؟
بينما كان هو يصلي لله الاب






اجاب الشيطان: حسنا، انا ساستمتع بهم






ساجعلهم يطلقون بعد الزواج فاقضي على اساس الانسانية الا وهو العائلة
(Mt 19: 4-6; Mal 2: 16) 












ساجعلهم يكرهون بعضهم البعض ويستغلون بعضهم البعض
واسحبهم الى الكحول والمخدرات ليكونوا امامها بلا حول ولا قوة
(Rom 13: 12-14) 









سوف اعلمهم كيف يصنعون الاسلحة والقنابل كي يقتلوا بعضهم البعض​


----------



## حسام سوما (10 يناير 2007)

وبالحقيقة سيكون الامر ممتعا لي كثيرا






فقال يسوع وهو مستمر بالصلاة: وعندما تتعب من اللعب بهم، فماذا ستفعل بهم؟






حسنا، ساقتلهم جميعا، وارواحهم ستكون لي للابد
يارب، ومع كل احترامي، فهذا هو قرارهم هم
 (I Jn 3: 8-10) 









فقال يسوع: كم تريد بدلا عنهم جميعا؟






حسنا، فانت لا تريد هؤلاء، فهم رديئون، فلماذا تريدهم بينما هم لايحبوك ولا يتبعوك؟
 الكثيرون منهم يكرهوك، ورأيت اخرين يبصقون عليك ويلعنوك وينكروك ايضا
وماذا اكثر من هذا، فهم يحبوني كثيرا انا الشيطان
 (Mt 24: 10-13) 






انت لا تريد هؤلاء






فقال يسوع مرة ثانية: كم تريد عنهم جميعا؟






فنظر اليه الشيطان بعين شريرة






وقال: اريد كل دموعك ودمك وآلام العالم باسره جميعا
 (Is 53: 4-10; I Pet 2: 24) 






فقال يسوع: اتفقنا 



ودفع يسوع الثمن
(II Cor 5: 21) 






كم هو مؤلم الا يبحث الناس عن الله
 ومن ثم يتسائلون لماذا يتجه العالم نحو جهنم وهلاك













كم هو مؤلم ان نبحث عن الصحف اليومية لقراءة الكوارث ولانبحث ابدا عن الكتاب المقدس









وكم هي الحماقة من ان كل واحد منا يريد الذهاب الى الجنة
ونفكر باننا قادرون على الذهاب هناك بدون ايمان وبدون ان نحب الله اكثر من اي شيء
او ان نعمل ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ووصايا الله​


----------



## حسام سوما (10 يناير 2007)

ومن المؤلم ايضا ان نرى بعض الناس تقول بانهم يؤمنون بالله
ولكنهم مازالوا يتبعون الشيطان والذي هو بنفسه يخاف من الله 
(II Tim 4: 3-4; II Jn 1: 7-11) 






الا تعتقد بانه من المستهجن ان يرسل الناس الالاف من النكات لبعضهم البعض بالانترنت
وتنتشر هذه كوباء






ولكن عندما يتعلق الامر برسالة الرب
فاننا نفكر مرتين قبل ان نرسلها للاخرين
وبالتالي نترك اصدقائنا بدون هذه الرسائل الربانية






الا تعتقد بانه من المستغرب ان يكون عرض النكت والطرائف والاخبار الغريبة وحتى القذرة
 على شاشات حواسيبنا سهلا ودون قيود






ولكنه ممنوع التكلم عن يسوع بالعلن في المدارس واماكن العمل والمجاميع الاخرى
(Acts 4: 19-20) 






وحتى بعد ان علمنا ما فعله هو لاجلنا
لان خطيئتنا هي من قتلت المسيح وليس الرومان
ولانه من الممكن ان نحصل على الغفران ونحضر مع الرب في مجده برفقة الاب






الا يبدو مظهر احدهم رائعا وهو يتعبد في الكنيسة ويشكر الرب على رحمته
لانه اعطانا يوما اخر كي نعيشه و.... الخ
اليس هذا كمصباح على منارة لنا؟






ولكن في الايام الاخرى من الاسبوع يكون كمسيحي متخفي
(II Tim 3: 1-5; Rom 10: 9-13) 






هل يبدو هذا عادلا لك؟
لاتدع الشيطان يمنعك من ارسال هذا الايميل الى كل من تعرفهم على الانترنت
ولايهم ان ان قال لك ان الكثيرين لايؤمنون بهذا
فلاتدعه ان يحقق مآربه






لاتقلق عما قد يظنه الاخرون بك
ولكن كن على يقين من ان الله يفكر بك






ولذلك فرجاءا ايها الاخوة والاخوات ابعثوا هذا الايميل
 وانا قد فعلت ذلك مسبقا






وليبارككم الله في كل حين
 (II Cor 13: 13)


مع تحياتى..............

:ranting: 


حسام سوما

:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## †gomana† (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا حسام عالتوبيك الجميل
ربنا معاك


----------



## jojo_josiph (11 يناير 2007)

*مرسى جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع ياحسام​*


----------



## GOGO_2006 (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع حلو


----------



## حسام سوما (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليكى يا جومانة   انتى وجوجو


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع فعلاً....والصور معبرة جدا


----------



## maiada (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

really thanx its wonderfull


----------



## مارسيليانا (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

حلوة كتير كتير  ياحسام 
 والكاريكاتير معبر وجميل جدا
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

جميل اوى الموضوع ده ميرسى يا حسام عليه بجد ربنا يباركك

خطيتنا فعلا اللى صلبت رب المجد مش اى حاجه تانى​


----------



## ninweta85 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

موضوع رائع جدا وفعلا يلمس القلب مشكور ياحسام والرب يباركك فعلا يجب ان لانخجل عندما نقبل المسيح في حياتنا لان لااحد ينفعنا في هذه الدنيا غير ربنا يسوع المسيح امين


----------



## نبراس (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

اشعر بدموعي ستنزل
لهذه الدرجة يحبنا  السيد المسيح


----------



## ninweta85 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

يااخ نبراس الرب يسوع يحبنا كتير لو اديلنالو الفرصة انه يدخل لحيتنا حتحس انك ليه كنت بعيد عنه المدة دي كلها حتحس بحبه وبحنانه صدقني وموضوع الاخ حسام الرائع بين لنا حب المسيح بصورة حلوة وحقيقية والرب يباركك


----------



## Tabitha (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

موضوع شيق جداً

شكراً أخي *حسام سوما*

ومادة لذيذة جداً يمكن إستخدمها لأطفال مدارس الأحد


----------



## نعمة (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## حسام سوما (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*


موضوع رااائع جدااا

شكرا يا حسام ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## حسام سوما (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

مشكورة يا مريمتى لعبورك بالموضوع  واوعدكم بالمزيد


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

*+حسام سوما+

ربنا يباركك وضوع فوق الروعة ربنا يبرك فيك ويعوضك تعب محبتك خير 
*​


----------



## حسام سوما (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

*ميرسى يا حسام على الموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

مرسية ليك
على الموضوع الرائع ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حسام سوما (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع واوعدكم بالمزيد


----------



## maher fouad (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

شكرا علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

*ميرسى يا حسام
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حسام سوما (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قام الشيطان بزيارة يسوع في جنة عدن وكان الشيطان سعيدا جدا*

بجد انا ما كنتش متخيل الردور دة   

ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## yaso3 7abiby (23 سبتمبر 2008)

allah yebarkak a7'oya 7ossam............very effective[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]


----------

